# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Rum Zulmü ve Kıbrıs Türkü >  Osmanlı Hakimiyetinde Kıbrıs

## ceydaaa

r3.jpg15. yüzyılın sonlarında Venedikliler Kıbrıs'a hakim oldular ve yaklaşık bir asır boyunca adanın yönetimini ellerinde tuttular. Venedik idaresi altında Kıbrıs halkı, siyasi, ekonomik ve dini bakımdan büyük baskı gördü. Kıbrıslı Ortodoks Rumlar mezhep değiştirmeye ve Katolik olmaya zorlandılar. Ağır vergiler ve baskılar altında ezildiler. Öylesine bunaldılar ki, Osmanlı Devleti'ne gizlice haber göndererek, Osmanlı yönetimine girmek istediklerini beyan ettiler. Kısacası bu devir, Kıbrıs halkının Venediklilerin zulmüne maruz kaldığı bir dönem olarak tarihe geçti.

1571 yılı, Kıbrıs'ın tarihinde önemli bir dönüm noktası, yepyeni bir dönemin açıldığı yıl oldu. O sırada ticaret ve yolcu gemilerine saldıran korsanlar, bu adayı üs ve sığınak olarak kullanıyorlardı. Ayrıca adanın Osmanlı topraklarına yönelik sürekli bir tehdit unsuru oluşturması kabul edilemezdi. Osmanlı Devleti, Doğu Akdeniz'de güvenliği sağlamak için adanın yönetimini üstlenmekten başka bir çare olmadığını gördü. Bu amaçla önce diplomatik girişimlerde bulundu; bir sonuç çıkmayınca Kıbrıs'a sefer düzenlenme kararı aldı. Ağustos 1571'de Kıbrıs fethedilerek Osmanlı İmparatorluğu'na katıldı.

Venedik zulmü altında yaşayan Kıbrıslı Rumlar, Türklerin adaya gelişlerini büyük bir memnuniyetle karşıladılar. Uzun yıllardır duydukları, Türklerin adaletli yönetimi ve engin hoşgörüsüne bizzat şahit oldular. Osmanlı, Rumların üzerindeki ağır baskıları kaldırdı, onların rahat bir nefes almalarını sağladı. Böylece ada halkı esaretten kurtuldu; o dönemin şartlarında çok büyük imkanlara, haklara ve özgürlüklere kavuştu; kendi kiliselerinde tam bir hürriyet içinde ibadet edebildi; Venediklilerin el koyduğu arazi, ev ve mallarını geri aldı. Türklerle birlikte Kıbrıs'a huzur, güvenlik, adalet ve refah geldi.

Osmanlı fethinin ardından, Anadolu'dan göç eden Türkler sayesinde adada belirli bir Türk nüfusu oluştu. Anadolu'nun çeşitli bölgelerinden gelen Türk aileler adaya yerleştiler ve Kıbrıs'ın sosyal, ekonomik hayatına önemli katkılarda bulundular. Bundan sonraki üç yüzyıl boyunca Kıbrıs'ta Rumlar ve Türkler birarada yaşadılar. Öyle ki evleri yan yanaydı. Tarihçiler ve gözlemcilerin anlattığı gibi, Türkler ile Rumlar arasındaki ilişkiler; dostluk, beraberlik, barış, yardımlaşma, hoşgörü, saygı, iş birliği, din, inanç ve ibadet özgürlüğü esasları çerçevesinde gelişti. Adanın Rum halkı uzun yıllar Osmanlı'nın adil, hoşgörülü yönetimi ve koruyucu kanatları altında huzur ve refah içinde yaşadı. "Megali İdea" ve "Enosis" ortaya çıkana kadar, Kıbrıslı Türkler ve Rumlar örnek bir birliktelik sergilediler. Adadaki karma köyler bunun açık bir deliliydi. 1832 sayımına göre, adada 172 karma köy, 198 Hıristiyan köyü ve 92 Müslüman köyü vardı.1

----------

